# Bluebonnet



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Any word from Bluebonnet?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I know there's decent internet signal throughout the grounds there.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Callbacks to the Open 2nd:
23 back
1,5,8,9,10,12,13,16,17,20,24,33,34,36,39,41,42,45,46,47,50,52,56

It was a fairly wide Open triple. All hen pheasants. Long bird (325-350ish yds) thrown left to right and line angled end of pond at about 300 yds. Left bird (100ish) thrown left to right and bird landed in ditch. Flyer fairly close and off to right. I usually don't comment on the tests, but it was impressive bird placement and dogs handled on both left and middle birds. It was hard from the first dog to the last dog and for no other reason than dogs got lost.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I didn't get called back to the second - and I shouldn't have been called back - but, had a lot of fun trying to get the birds.

It was a fun, tough test.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Classy, Teddy Ballgame.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Unofficial Amateur callbacks
2-6-9-10-12-14-18-21-22-23-25-28-29-30-32-33-40-41-42-44-45-46-48
23 dogs back


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Hooray Gracie, another Open win!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Callbacks for Amateur water blind?


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Ted Shih said:


> Callbacks for Amateur water blind?


Amateur callbacks to the water blind: 2-6-9-12-21-22-23-29-30-32-33-42-45-46-48. Good luck all!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Open results:
1 33 Gracie
2 56 Mildred 
3 20 Thor
4 39 Boomer
RJ 9 Tippy
Js: 8,24,41,46,50

Am callbacks to 3rd: 2,6,9,12,21,22,23,29,30,32,33,42,45,46,48. 
Dog #2 starts @ Caires


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

​Thanks, Joe


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to water marks (currently in a holding pattern til the storm passes)
2-S. Caire
6-Lane
9-Seivert
12-Clow
23-Helgoth
29-Lane
30-Krueger
33-B. Heise
42-Schweikert
46-Enmom


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats to Danny and Gracie on another open win, and I believe the qualifies her for the Nationals. And Thor with a 3rd and Tippy with her first open finish. Steve I know you areas proud as I am. Looking forward to seeing more of this. Congrats to all who placed in the open. Good job, great test.


Carole Robison 

Home of :
Crop Duster's Payoff Gal MH QAA ( Sunny)
Hayseed's Little Darlin MH QAA Rachael)
Sonshine's Razzel Dazzle Gal MH QAA ( Razz), full sister to Tippy
Hayseed's Lady of the Nite MH ( Fancy )


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Chuck & Mary Jane Schweikert on another blue ribbon with Yukon. This qualifies him for the national. Now they have all three qualified!

Other placements as I was told
2nd to Brad Clow & Riot
3rd to Suzanne & Tia
4th to Bobby Lane & Ali
RJ to Bob Heise & Keno
Jams to Ed Krueger, Steve Helgoth & Michael Enmon


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

birdthrower51 said:


> Congratulations to Chuck & Mary Jane Schweikert on another blue ribbon with Yukon. This qualifies him for the national. Now they have all three qualified!
> 
> Other placements as I was told
> 2nd to Brad Clow & Riot
> ...


Congrats to all the finishers.

Congrats to Chuck and Mary Jane. They have been so nice to me and Mary at trials I have competed in. Should be a very special Nat for you both.


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Congratulations to Chuck and Yukon, you ran a fabulous trial and it was a pleasure watching the two of you work. Congrats also to the other placers Brad Clow and Riot, Suzanne Caire and Tia, Bobby Lane and Ali and Bob Heise and Keno. This was a tough trial but we had the best dogs in the country running and what a pleasure it is to be able to witness it first hand. 

Thanks to the Bluebonnet club, especially John and Suzanne Caire you were very gracious hosts. And to Mark Littlejohn who marshalled the Amateur. You know you have a great marshal when you never have to ask for anything, never have to wait for anything, and never have a delay (except for the lightning storm!). Thank you Mark! 

And thanks to my co-judge Kevin Savio. It's real nice when you agree on all the set ups and mostly when you go to pick winners you find that you both were watching the same trial!


----------

